# Record DML36SH-MKII and mini lathes



## amgine777 (20 Oct 2011)

hi again, i posted in july regarding supernova chuck and was very grateful for input. i have now purchased a supernova 2 and i'm pleased with it but cant compare because its my first. my new question is........does anyone have or have used a record DML36SH-MKII Swivel Head Lathe ????
my problem is, when i am trying to hollow out, the rest doesnt seem to go low enough. the gouge (with the rest at its lowest ) seems to be at best, bang on the centre or at worst slightly above centre depending on which gouge i use. i have ground down the rest body ( not the part the tool rests on ) to try get it lower but i am restricted as the releasing mechanism seems to dictate how low the rest can go. my next move i think would be starting from scratch and welding a new, custom made rest for this lathe. am i doing anything wrong or does this lathe have a design fault. i get the feeling this lathe is purely for spindle turning as i also had a go at turning a bowl and found the position needed to stand comfortably would suit a three handed person with a permanent left twist to the spine. 
i paid for a one to one lathe instruction where the chap used a jet JWL1220VS VARIABLE SPEED mini lathe. totally blown away with this lathe. any advice on the mini lathes. is this the best or is the ; SIP 01936 , Charnwood W815 ,
DRAPER WTL330 (or one anyone else knows about) better or as good as ?
thank you
john


----------



## chipmunk (20 Oct 2011)

Hi John,
I've not tried one, but IMHO this lathe by Axminster looks to be the best mini lathe buy around at the moment...

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod834297/

It has a proper inverter and 3 phase motor for the EVS rather than using a DC motor like the Jet you tried and it's got a bigger capacity too for about the same price.

I'm not a fan of Record lathes so am not surpised by your problems.
HTH
Jon


----------



## nev (20 Oct 2011)

got a piccy? i have a record cl with bowl attachment and looking at this pic...







...is quite similar if a little more substantial, and i do not have the same issues. 
dont take this the wrong way, but is the lathe assembled in the correct manner?


----------



## Silverbirch (20 Oct 2011)

I used to have this lathe and had no problems with it. Its a well established model and I would think it unlikely that your lathe has an inherent design fault. The position of the toolrest at its lowest point, which you describe, sounds correct to me. I think you may need to look at your technique. Hollowing a bowl with a gouge is normally carried out above the centre line (at least by me!) 
Ideally, try to find someone who can check out your lathe. (I`m assuming this isn`t an option for you, hence your post here.) There are also plenty of videos on Youtube which show bowls being hollowed, which would let you look at the techniques and see how they match your own.

Ian


----------



## Melinda_dd (20 Oct 2011)

815 ..... NO NO NO NO NO!!!

I went through 2 completely new ones.... the first lasted minutes before banging, flashing and blowing all the electrics in the house...... sent back.... the replacement lasted half an hour.... DON'T GO THERE!!

I bought the above because it looked exactly like the sip 01492 which I had at the time but it was broken.. turned out it needed new brushes!!! 
01492 I believe they no longer make, but i can't praise it enough... yes it's tiny, but it's great. I'm now on my second one, i burnt the first one out... not surprisingly... I utterly hammered it!

But please don't waste your money on the 815 (I found on googling it people have had heaps of problems with them)

Because I am greedy... I currently have the axminster aw1416vs on order ... good reviews on that one!!


----------



## mikec (21 Oct 2011)

Hi John,

I started on the Record DML36SH and after a few years I bought a Super Nova II chuck. I had no trouble at all with this combination and tool height, though the chuck is irelevant. The lathe presented no problems for spindle or bowl turning.

I would suggest a photo to check if you are using the right setup.

Are you using the normal setup or the bowl turning add on?

Regards

mikec


----------



## claudi (27 Nov 2011)

I ask you a question that suggested turning between jwl1220vs aw1416 thanks to those who can help me I apologize for my English Hello :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## nev (28 Nov 2011)

claudi":267vlq3g said:


> I ask you a question that suggested turning between jwl1220vs aw1416 thanks to those who can help me I apologize for my English Hello :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



if the question is - which lathe to choose between, the 1220vs or the 1416? i think the best people to ask are Axminster

I think the choice would be easier if you want to do something specific, one may be more suitable than the other?
from reading the comparison chart..http://www.axminster.co.uk/page/compare ... sku=801450
one is longer between centres 
both seem to have the same motor but one seems completely electronic control, other requires the belt moving too?
i suggest a call or an email to axminster would be best


----------



## claudi (28 Nov 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Melinda_dd (28 Nov 2011)

i can recommend the administer aw1416vs as i have had one for around a month now. brilliant lathe


----------



## claudi (29 Nov 2011)

I have a problem I speak little English and Italian do not sell this lathe hello and thank you


----------



## Blister (29 Nov 2011)

claudi":1rzqeaz3 said:


> I have a problem I speak little English and Italian do not sell this lathe hello and thank you




What part of Italy are you from 

I could ask Axminster how much they would charge for shipping to you


----------



## nev (29 Nov 2011)

both available here in italy ...http://stores.ebay.it/Colorificio-Ferra ... 34.c0.m322
entrambi disponibili qui ....http://stores.ebay.it/Colorificio-Ferra ... 34.c0.m322

but a lot cheaper here in the uk
ma minori costi in uk, guidare qui e comprare?

google translate


----------



## claudi (30 Nov 2011)

Hello I live in San Lorenzo in Campo 61047 Pesaro Italy when I decide where I'll get to know by


----------

